
Show HN: Optimage 2 – compress images thoroughly - vladdanilov
http://getoptimage.com
======
guessmyname
There is also a free and open-source app called ImageOptim [1].

I believe ImageOptim is older than Optimage but they seem to work the same
way.

They also offer a paid web API service with a similar price [2].

Posting just as an alternative, the more the better.

[1] [https://imageoptim.com/mac](https://imageoptim.com/mac)

[2] [https://imageoptim.com/api/pricing](https://imageoptim.com/api/pricing)

------
brudgers
It might be worthwhile to raise the price significantly. The apparent discount
from $15 to $9 makes the service look less valuable and the company less
successful. A class of desirable customers are those willing pay hundreds of
dollars a month or more. For serious work, the cost of integrating with a
service is high and the long term financial stability of the service is
important. Low prices correlate with higher risk that the service will
disappear.

Good luck.

~~~
_jn
OP might also want to consider releasing a CLI / other form of library at a
higher price.

~~~
guessmyname
Optimage already offers CLI, see here:

    
    
        /Applications/Optimage.app/Contents/MacOS/
        ├── Optimage
        └── cli
            ├── gifsicle
            ├── gs
            ├── icnsutil
            ├── icotool
            ├── node
            ├── optimage
            └── svgo
    
        $ /Applications/Optimage.app/Contents/MacOS/cli/optimage --help
        Optimage, image optimization command line tool.
        Supported formats: PNG, JPEG.
        Usage: optimage [options] file ...
        Options:
        -h, --help           display this usage information
        -V, --version        display the version number
        -v, --verbose        run in verbose mode
        --lossy    	         perform lossy optimizations
        --srgb               convert to sRGB
        --strip-icc          strip ICC profile
        --strip-meta [meta]  strip metadata, e.g. EXIF, XMP, tEXt, iTXt, zTXt, comments, etc
        -d, --dest [path]    save output files to directory
        --prefix [prefix]    add prefix to output filenames, may also contain directory path
        --suffix [suffix]    add suffix to output filenames, default is -opt
        -f, --force          overwrite existing output files

~~~
_jn
Turning that into a premium feature is a pretty good opportunity for profit
imo.

